# Darwin Harbor Crocodiles



## Frozenmouse (Jun 17, 2012)

I was thinking of setting up a crocodile pond in my backyard in humpty doo again and was wondering if anyone knows of what the legalities are of trying to acquire a more advanced size croc from the rangers,
As far as i know they normally offer the females as breeders to the crocodile farms and the males are normally euthanized.
I cant be bothered going through the whole hatchling stage again with a hatchling from crocodylus .


----------



## NTNed (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi mate, Your location is confusing, Melbourne? Humpty Doo?.

You probably sussed this out already but heres the link from NRETAS: http://www.nretas.nt.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0015/11454/guide_for_keeping_crocs2.pdf 

I know with right contacts you can can get your hands on the "introduced" and some local snakes from the catchers if the local zoos dont want them (with the right permits of course). 

The croc's I don't actually know as I've never wanted to keep the thing that has given me greif at the boat ramp in the past at home....lol. 

I've found the young lady at the parks and wildlife Permitting in the Goyder centre in Palmerston very helpful in the past, she might be able to help you better. I would assume with the Parks and Wildlife Service rubber stamping your enclosure and a permit, the larger ones would be able to be purchased/accessed as well. Looking at some of the enclosures at some of the pubs etc, they can't be too hard to obtain.

Hope it helps

Cheers,
Ned


----------



## Darlyn (Jun 17, 2012)

Just shift to a block that backs onto the Howard river, less work, instant croc farm : )


----------



## Frozenmouse (Jun 17, 2012)

Yeah i have spoke to her she is very nice i am in melbourne moving back in 4 weeks .
Howard Springs is way over my budget.


----------



## Darlyn (Jun 17, 2012)

We're getting a few members in or around Darwin now, might have to organise a catch up, meet and greet
to say hi. What do you think?


----------



## NTNed (Jun 17, 2012)

Darlyn said:


> We're getting a few members in or around Darwin now, might have to organise a catch up, meet and greet
> to say hi. What do you think?



Sounds good to me, you can solve world peace in Darwin with a sausage sizzle a slab and a swag......lol. 

Although that will no doubt bring out the budding chefs as well... it usually does.


----------



## Frozenmouse (Jun 18, 2012)

Yeah sounds good


----------



## Poggle (Jul 1, 2012)

NTNed said:


> Hi mate, Your location is confusing, Melbourne? Humpty Doo?.
> 
> You probably sussed this out already but heres the link from NRETAS: http://www.nretas.nt.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0015/11454/guide_for_keeping_crocs2.pdf
> 
> ...



lol you are not talking about larramah are you ? the good old pink pub with fish cakes as fish burgers  oh and dont forget the warm beer


----------



## PMyers (Jul 1, 2012)

Poggle said:


> lol you are not talking about larramah are you ? the good old pink pub with fish cakes as fish burgers  oh and dont forget the warm beer



Sounds like the Darwin I remember... I'd live there again in a heartbeat, but the cost of housing and living is more than even Sydney!


----------



## Poggle (Jul 1, 2012)

yeah it is rediculous... me and the misses almost bought up there when we were on holidays


----------

